# Paul Richard Watch



## herrcrowley (Oct 3, 2006)

hello,

i found this watch yesterday, its body is made of gold, but i check inside and it looks like a cheap watch. may you provide me any info regarding this watch? on back cover says 3atm, water resistant, h6038 and another usual info.










i hope you can help me there, cheers, EJ


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Interesting


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

PhilM said:


> Interesting


Is it?


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Silver Hawk said:


> PhilM said:
> 
> 
> > Interesting
> ...


Well I can't really see much of the watch, also the post has been edited by Jason


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Looks like the usual cheap gilt coverd fare often seen on a Sunday market to me.


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

pg tips said:


> Looks like the usual cheap gilt coverd fare often seen on a Sunday market to me.


That's no way to talk about Jason


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

i can Just see "Dodgy Jazzy" on the "Sunday's" can't you?

1,000's of "genuine" bargains


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

All at rock bottom prices, I must be mad I'm giving it away


----------



## chrisb (Feb 26, 2003)

"herrcrowley" is this Paul's german cousin???


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

Emma, is that you?









Yes need better pics for sure


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

chrisb said:


> "herrcrowley" is this Paul's german cousin???


That's what I was wondering, if it had any connection to Paul


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Please come and say hello









I notice you have a very fine collection of Latin Music L.P.s  I love those albumn covers









Cheers

Paul


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

Silver Hawk said:


> I notice you have a very fine collection of Latin Music L.P.s  I love those albumn covers


Do you really Paul







? I have a few of those







.

What's the embossed motif on the dial of this watch







? It's annoying me







.


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

In one word No







I can see where your coming from as we have had a few weird one's recently 

Look like it's time for our new member to say hello again


----------



## herrcrowley (Oct 3, 2006)

i am a bit unlucky with this dark , closer pictures, this is from my scan, i hope you can recognize something .


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

I am in no means affiliated with this person.

Get orrf moy laaaaaaaaaaaand


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

potz said:


> Mrcrowley said:
> 
> 
> > I am in no means affiliated with this person.
> ...


OK bar usual ills.

Heron's just plodding along - doing what he wants.

Brilliant shades Rudi


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

potz said:


> Mrcrowley said:
> 
> 
> > Brilliant shades Rudi
> ...


That's interesting.

I may look into that.


----------



## murph (Aug 14, 2006)

potz said:


> They're called Doggles. I talked to my vet first and she said that animals' eyes are just as prone to damage by UV light in the summer as humans' eyes. So I changed my mind about them being just for twonks and bought a pair. He got used to them quite quickly and now he goes out wearing them when I wear mine too.


Those would have been off in a second! Even the halti didn't last more than a few seconds at a time. Dogs with short snouts are very good at pulling things of their faces. Not to mention he was blind enough in the first place and would go mental at any strange shape. The amount of plastic bags I've found myself been dragged after at night! If it wasn't bags it was drunks, people in orange boiler suits or students in fancy dress collecting money. Mind you the last one wasn't so bad.


----------



## herrcrowley (Oct 3, 2006)

hello,

thanks for your answers,, you were so kind, yes, I will take it to a pawnshop, as far as it's not mine i am not kind worried about it, just my friend was doubtfull regarding this one, but I am sure you gave me answers I need... once a time ago i was into swatch world but i left it because in Colombia that's not so much important for the while.

cheers, Elior J


----------



## Larry from Calgary (Jun 5, 2006)

herrcrowley said:


> i am a bit unlucky with this dark , closer pictures, this is from my scan, i hope you can recognize something .


Looks like it has a bi-plane on the face.


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

Larry from Calgary said:


> herrcrowley said:
> 
> 
> > i am a bit unlucky with this dark , closer pictures, this is from my scan, i hope you can recognize something .
> ...


Fokker







?


----------



## Larry from Calgary (Jun 5, 2006)

raketakat said:


> Larry from Calgary said:
> 
> 
> > herrcrowley said:
> ...


Easy now.......I hardly know her.


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

BOOM BOOM














.


----------



## Henry W (May 13, 2006)

you need to be fully awake reading this post, it starts off asking about a gold watch, and somewhere it ends up talking abouts members dogs and their sunglasses?

...more coffee and i'll come back in a minute


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

That's what makes







great


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Henry W said:


> you need to be fully awake reading this post, it starts off asking about a gold watch, and somewhere it ends up talking abouts members dogs and their sunglasses?
> 
> ...more coffee and i'll come back in a minute


Hijacking threads?









Sounds PNFRLT (Perfectly Normal For RLT)









So then guys what`s the weather like where you are?









It`s p*ssing it down here


----------



## foztex (Nov 6, 2005)

murph said:


> If it wasn't bags it was drunks, people in orange boiler suits or students in fancy dress collecting money. Mind you the last one wasn't so bad.


How much did you get?


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

It's ovecast here Mac


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Well his IP is from Columbia telecom so probably not Andy this time!

raining here and I start work in an hour









A night of beeing soaked through again by the looks of it.


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Best take a beater then Paul


----------



## hippo (Jun 27, 2006)

Bit overcast here, still not taking photos today so not too bothered by the weather!!


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

potz said:


> Or a brolly maybe ...


Maybe he could borrow one from Jason's extra large collection, and use it as a hat


----------

